# Kings cut Webber, Edwards, and Sasser



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

kings.com 

Kings Release Three More 
SACRAMENTO, CA ---- The Sacramento Kings today released forwards Corsley Edwards and Jason Sasser and guard David Webber. The updated roster currently stands at 14 players.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Man, what are the kings thinking cutting Webber. I mean the man has been an all-star multiple times and is the heart and soul of that team. I know he has some legal problems facing him but you know he's inoccent and you know he's gonna get 20 and 10 every season. The reason they cut him must have been the big contract...I'm sure the knicks will pick him up.

:grinning:


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> Man, what are the kings thinking cutting Webber. I mean the man has been an all-star multiple times and is the heart and soul of that team. I know he has some legal problems facing him but you know he's inoccent and you know he's gonna get 20 and 10 every season. The reason they cut him must have been the big contract...I'm sure the knicks will pick him up.
> 
> :grinning:




Uh......I hope that this guy is joking? Its a different Webber there buddy, see the name Corsley, not Chris?!?!

:laugh:


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Wait... I just saw the little wink face thing..HAHA i guess the joke is on me!

 :bbanana:


----------



## jayhawkerbas (Oct 22, 2002)

..


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

So now Chen, Webber, and Edwards are all gone...and Mateen Cleaves is still there... :sigh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleeves and Price should be gone. Especially Brent Price, he should almost retire because I don't see why he sticks around. At least not on Sacramento's team anyways (he definitely won't play there).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Price is not even with the team. He is in Oklahoma rehabbing his back


----------

